# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل يقلب غير الرداء بعد صلاة الاستسقاء؟

## عبدالعزيز بن سعد

من السنة قلب الرداء بعد الصلاة والخطبة لصلاة الاستسقاء، 
والرداء معروف بأنه لباس أعلى البدن كهيئة ما يلبسه المحرم، وقلبه لا يبين للناظر لأنه ظاهره وباطنه سواء...
فهل يقاس على هذه العبادة بقلب العمامة، مع وجودها في العهد النبوي
كما أن القمص موجودة أيضا ولم يرد نص بقلب غير الرداء، ومن يلبس القميص لا يحتاج إلى رداء...
وهل تقلب الجبة - ومثلها البشت والفروة والبالطو والجاكيت (وعذرا على استخدام اللفظ غير العربي)؟

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن سعد

آمل الإفادة

----------


## الهمداني

سئل فضيلة الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى ‏:‏ما الذي يقلب هل هو الرداء والبشت‏؟‏ وهل الغترة والشماغ مثل ذلك‏؟‏ وبعض الناس يخرج قالباً المشلح فما حكم ذلك‏‏؟‏ 

فأجاب فضيلته بقوله‏:‏

بالنسبة لما يقلب فالذي ورد هو قلب الرداء؛ لحديث عبدالله بن زيد ‏(‏أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم استسقى فقلب رداءه‏)‏ ومثله البشت والعباءة للمرأة، لكن المرأة إذا كان المسجد مكشوفاً وكان تحت العباءة ثياب تلفت النظر، فأخشى أنه في حال قيامها لتقلب العباءة تظهر هذه الثياب وتكون مفسدة أكبر من المصلحة فلا تقلب‏.‏ 

وأما قلب الغترة والشماغ، فلا أظن هذا مشروعاً، لأنه لم يرد أن العمامة تُقلب، والغترة والشماغ بمنزلة العمامة، لكن هل يقلب الكوت إذا كان عليه كوت‏؟‏ في نفسي من هذا شيء، والظاهر أنه لا يقلبها، ولا يلزمه أن يلبس شيئاً أيضاً من أجل أن يقلبه، يعني يخرج على طبيعته‏.‏ 

وما يفعله بعض الناس يخرج قالباً مشلحه، يقلب المشلح من أجل إذا قلبه وقت الاستسقاء يرجع عادياً، هذا لا حاجة إليه، يبقى على ما هو عليه، وإذا قلبه عند الاستسقاء فإنه سوف يعيده على حاله إذا نزعه مع ثيابه، يعني تبقى حتى يدخل إلى البلد لا يغيرها‏.‏ 

مجموع الفتاوى 16/351

----------


## طاهر الأسيوطي

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

*هل يستحب قلب الشماغ بعد دعاء الاستسقاء كما يستحب قلب الرداء ؟السؤال: ما حكم قلب " الشماغ " لمن لم يكن يلبس رداء ؟
*
*الجواب:
الحمد لله
أولا :
تحويل الرداء في الاستسقاء سنة من فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، عقد لها الإمام البخاري في صحيحه بابا قال فيه : باب تحويل الرداء في الاستسقاء ، وأورد تحته حديث عبد الله بن زيد رضي الله عنه أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خَرَجَ إِلَى الْمُصَلَّى فَاسْتَسْقَى ، فَاسْتَقْبَلَ الْقِبْلَةَ ، وَقَلَبَ رِدَاءَهُ ، وَصَلَّى رَكْعَتَيْنِ . (رقم/1012)
وأخذ بهذه السنة جمهور الفقهاء والعلماء ، خلافا لأبي حنيفة رحمه الله .
قال ابن قدامة رحمه الله :
" يستحب تحويل الرداء للإمام والمأموم , في قول أكثر أهل العلم .
وقال أبو حنيفة : لا يسن ; لأنه دعاء , فلا يستحب تحويل الرداء فيه ، كسائر الأدعية .
وسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أحق أن تتبع .
وحكي عن سعيد بن المسيب , وعروة , والثوري , أن تحويل الرداء مختص بالإمام دون المأموم . وهو قول الليث , وأبي يوسف , ومحمد بن الحسن , لأنه نقل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دون أصحابه .
ولنا أن ما فعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثبت في حق غيره , ما لم يقم على اختصاصه به دليل , كيف وقد عُقِل المعنى في ذلك , وهو التفاؤل بقلب الرداء , ليقلب الله ما بهم من الجدب إلى الخصب , وقد جاء ذلك في بعض الحديث ." انتهى.
" المغني " (2/151)
ثانيا :
اختلف العلماء المعاصرون فيمن يرتدي ملحفة ، أو غطاء يضعه على رأسه ، كالشماغ أو الغترة المعروفة اليوم ، هل يشمله استحباب قلبه وتحويله عند الاستسقاء ، على قولين :
القول الأول :
يستحب قلب " الشماغ " كما يستحب قلب الرداء .
قال الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله :
" والسنة أن يحول الرداء في أثناء الخطبة عندما يستقبل القبلة ، يحول رداءه ، فيجعل الأيمن على الأيسر إذا كان رداءً أو " بشتًا " – أي عباءة - ، إن كان بشتًا يقلبه ، وإن كان ما عليه شيء سوى غترة يقلبها ، قال العلماء : تفاؤلا بأن الله يحول القحط إلى الخصب ، يحول الشدة إلى الرخاء ؛ لأنه جاء في حديث مرسل عن محمد بن علي الباقر ، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حول رداءه ليتحول القحط - يعني تفاؤلا - ، وثبت في الصحيحين من حديث عبد الله بن زيد أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حول رداءه لما صلَّى بهم صلاة الاستسقاء ، فالسنة للمسلمين كذلك" انتهى.
نقلا من موقعه رحمه الله على هذا الرابط:
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/16512
وسئل الشيخ ابن جبرين حفظه الله السؤال الآتي :
عند الفراغ من صلاة الاستسقاء هل يقلب المأمومون أرديتهم أم الإمام فقط ، وإذا كان ليس عليّ رداء فهل أقلب الشماغ ؟
فأجاب :
نعم كلٌّ يقلب الإمام والمأمومون ، والذي ليس عليه رداء وليس عليه عباءة : يقلب عمامته الشماغ ، يقلبها ، والقلب يقولون إنه إشارة إلى تحول الحال ؛ إلى تحول حالهم من العسر إلى اليسر ؛ يعني تفاؤلا بذلك " انتهى.
نقلا من موقعه على الرابط الآتي :
http://ibn-jebreen.com/book.php?cat=...=224&page=7718

القول الثاني :
لا يشمله الحكم ، ولا يستحب قلبه ، لاختلاف الشماغ عن الرداء الذي حوَّله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فالأقرب أن الشماغ له حكم العمامة ، وليس حكم الرداء ، ولم يرد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قلب عمامته ، وإنما رداءه فقط .
وهذا قياس ما نص عليه فقهاء المالكية في كتبهم :
يقول الخرشي المالكي رحمه الله :
" ولا تحول البرانس ولا الغفائر ، أي : ما لم تلبس كالرداء " انتهى.
" شرح مختصر خليل " (2/112) ، وفي حاشية العدوي عليه : الغفائر : هي شيء يجعل من الجوخ على شكل البرنس .
ويقول النفراوي المالكي رحمه الله :
" قولنا بأرديتهم : للاحتراز عن البرانس فلا تحول " انتهى.
" الفواكه الدواني " (1/281)، وانظر من كتب المالكية: " بلغة السالك " (1/539)، " حاشية الدسوقي " (1/406) .

وسئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله السؤال الآتي :
ما هو الضابط في قلب الرداء بعد صلاة الاستسقاء ، هل يكون الشماغ بديلاً للرداء ؟
فأجاب بقوله :
لا ليس بديلاً له ، وربما الفروة أو المشلح نعم ؛ لأن الشماغ أقرب ما يكون للعمامة ، فلا يدخل في الحديث .
" مجموع فتاوى ورسائل ابن عثيمين " (16/صلاة الاستسقاء/)
وجاء في " فتاوى نور على الدرب " (فتاوى الصلاة/صلاة الاستسقاء):
" يقلب الرداء في أثناء الخطبة ، يتحول الإمام إلى جهة القبلة ، ثم يقلب رداءه ، يجعل الأيمن الأيسر ، والأيسر الأيمن ، وأما الشماغ فالظاهر أنه لا يقلب ؛ لأن الشماغ بمنزلة العمامة ، والذي ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم هو قلب الرداء " انتهى.
ويقول أيضا رحمه الله :
" الشماغ ليس بديلاً للرداء ، والفروة مثل الرداء ؛ لأنها على البدن ، والمشلح أيضاً ، لكن الغترة لا ، الغترة أشبه في عهد الرسول بالعمامة فلا تدخل في الحديث " انتهى.
" لقاءات الباب المفتوح " (لقاء رقم/193، سؤال رقم/9) .
وظاهر ما نقل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، يرجح القول الثاني : وهو أن القلب مختص بالرداء ونحوه ، مما يلبس على هيئته ؛ وأما الشماغ ونحوه ، مما يوضع على الرأس : فالأظهر أنه لا يقلب .

والله أعلم .

https://islamqa.info/ar/127266

*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

*السؤال*: إذا قلب المسلم رداءه في الإستسقاء فمتى يُرجع رداءه إلى ما كان عليه، ومتى يقلبه هل أثناء الخطبة أم عندالدعاء ؟

http://ar.islamway.net/fatwa/5938

----------


## أحمد القلي

*بارك الله فيكم 
بوب البخاري في الصحيح 
( بَابُ تَحْوِيلِ الرِّدَاءِ فِي الِاسْتِسْقَاءِ  )
ثم روى حديث صلاة الاستسقاء وفيه (أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم استسقى فقلب رداءه )
وذهب الجمهور في تفسير القلب أنه جعل اليمين على الشمال والشمال على اليمين 
وفي الاستذكار لابن عبد البر 
(  وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِيُّ وَمَالِكٌ وَأَصْحَابُهُمَ  ا يُحَوِّلُ الْإِمَامُ  رِدَاءَهُ عِنْدَ فَرَاغِهِ مِنَ الْخُطْبَةِ يَجْعَلُ الْيَمِينَ عَلَى   الشِّمَالِ وَمَا عَلَى الشِّمَالِ عَلَى الْيَمِينِ وَ يَحُوِّلُ النَّاسُ  أَرْدِيَتَهُمْ إِذَا حَوَّلَ الْإِمَامُ رِدَاءَهُ كَمَا حَوَّلَ  الْإِمَامُ )

و ذهب الشافعي في الجديد الى التنكيس مع القلب

(هَذَا قَوْلُ الشَّافِعِيِّ بِالْعِرَاقِ وَقَالَ بِمِصْرَ يُنَكِّسُ  الْإِمَامُ رِدَاءَهُ فَيَجْعَلُ أَعْلَاهُ أَسْفَلَهُ وَيَجْعَلُ مَا  مِنْهُ عَلَى مَنْكِبِهِ الْأَيْمَنِ عَلَى منكبه الأيسر ))
ثم قال ابن عبد البر مستدلا للشافعي 
(وَأَمَّا الَّذِي ذَهَبَ إِلَيْهِ الشَّافِعِيُّ فَإِنَّمَا يُوجَدُ فِي  حَدِيثِ عُمَارَةَ بْنِ غَزِيَّةَ عَنْ عَبَّادِ بْنِ تَمِيمٍ عَنْ عَبْدِ  اللَّهِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ قَالَ اسْتَسْقَى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَعَلَيْهِ خَمِيصَةٌ لَهُ سَوْدَاءُ  فَأَرَادَ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ بِأَسْفَلِهَا فَيَجْعَلُهُ أَعْلَاهَا فَلَمَّا  ثَقُلَتْ عَلَيْهِ قَلَبَهَا عَلَى عَاتِقِهِ

فَفِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى أَنَّ الْخَمِيصَةَ لَوْ لَمْ  تَثْقُلْ عَلَيْهِ لَنَكَّسَهَا وَجَعَلَ أَعْلَاهَا أَسْفَلَهَا ))
وهذا الحديث رواه أبو دواود وغيره باسناد صحيح 
وفيه دليل على أن تحويل الثياب لا يختص بالرداء ولكن بالثوب الملبوس أثناء الدعاء 
ويشهد له أن الجمهور ما عدا الليث ومحمد بن الحسن قد ذهبوا الى أن  المأمومين يشرع لهم متابعة الامام في تحويل الرداء ومعلوم أن لكل مصل لباسه  أثناء الصلاة ويبعد أن الرداء هو لباسهم جميعا ,
والله أعلم 		*

----------

